# 55 gal setup.



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

Edit:*New* current situation:

So, after I emptied the 55 and washed the gravel and added more water that was beginning to turn cloudy... I added 25gals of established water that they were in before, mixed the old gravel with bacteria with the new gravel and put the new filter and established filter on. They seem ight, swimming around looks almost like they're checking out how much room they have to swim. Thanks for everyones help, mods feel free to close.


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

VERY SORRY TO UP BUT IF NO1 REPLYS IN 15MINS HES GONNA ASSAULT MY FISHEYS! STOP HIM


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Wait, first off you are worried about your dad hurting your fish But your the one dumping in PH Conditioner into the tank making the ph fluctuate. Don't do that, like it says on many threads around this forum that a high steady ph is less dangerous then a fluctuating one. 7-8 is fine. Second of all if you both have established tanks, i think thats what your post is saying, then the water switch will be fine. And lastly cloudy water doesn't kill fish so im not too sure what the problem here is.....

Some advice though like said above is leave the PH alone. I have my Cariba's in 7.8 ph and they are strong healthy fish. If you want to lower your ph put some drift wood in your tank. You should be avoiding Chemicals at all costs. Aquarium salt and water conditioner is all you will need to use.


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> Wait, first off you are worried about your dad hurting your fish But your the one dumping in PH Conditioner into the tank making the ph fluctuate. Don't do that, like it says on many threads around this forum that a high steady ph is less dangerous then a fluctuating one. 7-8 is fine. Second of all if you both have established tanks, i think thats what your post is saying, then the water switch will be fine. And lastly cloudy water doesn't kill fish so im not too sure what the problem here is.....
> 
> Some advice though like said above is leave the PH alone. I have my Cariba's in 7.8 ph and they are strong healthy fish. If you want to lower your ph put some drift wood in your tank. You should be avoiding Chemicals at all costs. Aquarium salt and water conditioner is all you will need to use.


no, the 55 gallon isnt even cycled fully. and im putting the condish in cuz the water theyre in is 6.7ish. so if i put em in somthing that was 8 the water would mix with the other water to be wut? 7.4ish? thats a big increase. + i was told the cloudy water from the gravel particles WILL kill the fish. he didnt move them, last night I convinced him otherwise.

edit: by cycled fully I mean its been up only since thurs night and params are fine but it hasnt established bacteria yet. and im not dumpin the condish in the tank theyre in... im dumping it in the 55 to lower it for wen the p's go in...


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

use this
View attachment 160447

and a little less than the reccomended amount of salt imho
and just use new water,after you test your tap water, wait what kind of ps and how big are the fish??


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

3 5"reds. i took the gravel out and rinsed it and emptyed the tank. im refilling it now.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

are you using water conditioner?if so which one?salt?i think the ps will be fine they are strong


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

no salt and the conditioner i plan on using just fckin ran dry and guess what, new water, CLOUDY TANK! FCK!


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

what the f*ck,lol calm down.did you test your tap water? if you did and you did it right, post the results. this is crucial. i need to know all the params,accurate params of your tap water!!!!???


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

scotty said:


> what the f*ck,lol calm down.did you test your tap water? if you did and you did it right, post the results. this is crucial. i need to know all the params,accurate params of your tap water!!!!???


pH of tap is 7.6, what else you need to know?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Get a new pH test kit for about 10 bucks. A pH of 8.3 would indicate you have 10^-5 molar carbonate in your tank when it is at equilibrium with atmospheric CO2. If you are adding Acid to it it should lower however.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

goldlake said:


> no salt and the conditioner i plan on using just fckin ran dry and guess what, new water, CLOUDY TANK! FCK!


my tank was cloudy for three weeks before my cycle even began, it will stick around for a while. I know its too late now but you really should have cycled your tank.


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> no salt and the conditioner i plan on using just fckin ran dry and guess what, new water, CLOUDY TANK! FCK!


my tank was cloudy for three weeks before my cycle even began, it will stick around for a while. I know its too late now but you really should have cycled your tank.
[/quote]

Its basically a 50% water change, since ive got the old filter and 50% of the established water. the p's seem to be loveing the new tank. they would never swim in there smaller one but now they chase eachother around and are swimming happily. p-fury is always good when your board at school


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

goldlake said:


> no salt and the conditioner i plan on using just fckin ran dry and guess what, new water, CLOUDY TANK! FCK!


my tank was cloudy for three weeks before my cycle even began, it will stick around for a while. I know its too late now but you really should have cycled your tank.
[/quote]

Its basically a 50% water change, since ive got the old filter and 50% of the established water. the p's seem to be loveing the new tank. they would never swim in there smaller one but now they chase eachother around and are swimming happily. p-fury is always good when your board at school








[/quote]

ohh ok , so then what was the problem ????


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> no salt and the conditioner i plan on using just fckin ran dry and guess what, new water, CLOUDY TANK! FCK!


my tank was cloudy for three weeks before my cycle even began, it will stick around for a while. I know its too late now but you really should have cycled your tank.
[/quote]

Its basically a 50% water change, since ive got the old filter and 50% of the established water. the p's seem to be loveing the new tank. they would never swim in there smaller one but now they chase eachother around and are swimming happily. p-fury is always good when your board at school








[/quote]

ohh ok , so then what was the problem ????
[/quote]

well nothing anymore, but at first it was that the pH wouldnt change and cloudy water wouldnt leave.


----------

